# Are Wooster 50/50 roller covers dead?



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have been using the Wooster 50/50 covers for several years now, and always loved them. Almost always using the 3/4" nap, I bought them by the case. My last case I had bought last year finally ran out about 2 weeks ago, so I went to the local BM store and bought 6 more. I immediately noticed that the wrappers were different, and the cover itself looked like a lighter color. Whatever. I put them to work.

They suck. Badly. Before this recent batch, a cover would last a whole job. I could put one in a 5 of ceiling white and it would last for a whole house or two. I could use one in a color, paint several rooms with it, wash it out, and use it again. No problem. They would generally last for several jobs before they would "die" and be flat and nonproductive.

These recent purchases don't even last a whole room before they are flat and dead. Not matter how much paint I put on them, or how vigorously I roll them, they won't fluff back up. I'm fighting ropes and whatnot. What gives? 

Any other 50/50 users out there having this problem? Am I going to have to search for a new go-to roller cover? The only difference on my end is I have switched from BM Regal Matte to SW Pro Mar 200 Zero VOC as my go-to interior flat paint. Could it be the paint that is causing this?

The picture below shows a brand new 3/4" cover, that I used to roll out a 12X 12 room. It was so dead I had to replace it for the second coat.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> I have been using the Wooster 50/50 covers for several years now, and always loved them. Almost always using the 3/4" nap, I bought them by the case. My last case I had bought last year finally ran out about 2 weeks ago, so I went to the local BM store and bought 6 more. I immediately noticed that the wrappers were different, and the cover itself looked like a lighter color. Whatever. I put them to work.
> 
> They suck. Badly. Before this recent batch, a cover would last a whole job. I could put one in a 5 of ceiling white and it would last for a whole house or two. I could use one in a color, paint several rooms with it, wash it out, and use it again. No problem. They would generally last for several jobs before they would "die" and be flat and nonproductive.
> 
> ...


Wow I hope the superfabs don't act this way........I'm going to have to get a couple cases in a couple months. I haven't bought any covers in about 5 years


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

BTW, I just found my nearest Wooster rep on their website, and I emailed him with this issue. Be interesting to see what he has to say, if he even responds.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been using 50/50 14 for a couple of jobs now seems to hold paint well . I will try a new 9 tomorrow and see how it holds up.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

i noticed this too at my local BM store a while ago! strange but the 50/50s remind me of a man with thinning hair - they don't feel even a little dense at all anymore.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> BTW, I just found my nearest Wooster rep on their website, and I emailed him with this issue. Be interesting to see what he has to say, if he even responds.


 
let us know:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Give the Pro Roller Company dripless sleeves a try. I've been using them for years without a problem. One sleeve goes a long way. I get the from my local bm store by the case.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

jenni said:


> i noticed this too at my local BM store a while ago! strange but the 50/50s remind me of a man with thinning hair - they don't feel even a little dense at all anymore.


 
Oh that was a nice thing to say.....:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought one of the new one's about a month ago because, like others, I noticed the different packaging and wondered if they changed it. I know it wasn't like they used to be but couldn't quite put my finger on the reason why. I ended up doing the second coat with a new "old" one that I had in my bin of rollers and that's when I noticed that there was a difference. I was using Promar200 flat.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow. That pic looks like its a beat up cheapo glued 3/8" cover. 1 room did that? 2 possibilities I can think of - 1) Wooster cheaped out, or 2) some chemical in ProMar 0 is causing the fibers to tighten up. #2 is more interesting....


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

not that it is related, but wooster products are back at home depot in northern va-had not seen them there for around 3yrs...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The Wooster rep emailed me back, and then called me today. He has forwarded the info I provided to the main office, and they are going to look into the issue. In the meantime, they are sending me several of the "older" 50/50's, which I will try and see how those work with the SW PM 200 Zero VOC. We want to determine if its the paint or the roller cover causing this. Stay tuned...


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ProWallGuy said:


> The Wooster rep emailed me back, and then called me today. He has forwarded the info I provided to the main office, and they are going to look into the issue. In the meantime, they are sending me several of the "older" 50/50's, which I will try and see how those work with the SW PM 200 Zero VOC. We want to determine if its the paint or the roller cover causing this. Stay tuned...


That should be interesting to see... but my money is on the new roller sleeves, not the 200.

Do you discard your sleeves or do you wash and reuse?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> That should be interesting to see... but my money is on the new roller sleeves, not the 200.
> 
> Do you discard your sleeves or do you wash and reuse?


I used to wash and reuse (with the older 50'50's), but recently chucked them after one use as they didn't really fluff back up after washing.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It's about load balancing.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> It's about load balancing.


And stuff.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> And stuff.


Secret stuff.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Update: Wooster sent me a couple of the "old" covers to test drive with the SW Promar Zero VOC paint to see if it's the paint, or the new covers. I'll report back after I do that.


----------

